

“ behind bars because he walked to school instead of taking the bus.” - Balgair
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/03/criminal-kids-juvenile-justice-sentencing-reform-incarceration-116065.html

======
kwhitefoot
I tried to think of a sensible comment to make but I'm pretty much struck dumb
by the feeling that some parts of this pale blue dot are segments of a horror
story somehow brought to life.

------
mkempe
Insanity. Yet another violation of individual rights in the USA. And, in
effect, a racist government institution in action.

